# Hub Centric rings on stock wheels?



## Flash13Brandon (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought the car used about 6 months ago. A couple weeks ago I was taking the rotors off to get turned and realized the passenger side front had a ring on it but the driver side did not. Do the stock wheels need rings? The reason I ask, I am experiencing the notorious steering wheel shake and I'm trying to eliminate different possibilities.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

That's very odd? The stock wheels are already hub centric to the vehicle so a ring wouldn't fit. What size is listed on the ring? Any pictures you can share?


----------

